# Entry level questions.



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Question 1: BenQ W1070 or Epson 3020?

Question 2: Is an Oppo player overkill for those two projectors?

Looking for something to get me thru setting up my system for a few years then will be upgraded. I'm going higher end up front on audio. Room is 10x18 with an 100 inch screen. Dedicated room with no light. Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

1. Either one will work fine. The BenQ will probably calibrate better than the Epson. I have the Epson 3010 and my neighbor has the 3020. The pj I had before my Epson was a BenQ W5000. I cannot get the gamut correct on my or my neighbors Epson - green is way off and the cms does nothing to adjust it in to where it need to be. :rolleyesno: My BenQ W5000 calibrated very nicely and had a great image.

2. Absolutely not.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Taken from Cnet .

"The Good The BenQ W1070 offers very good picture quality for the price, including respectable black levels and excellent color accuracy. 3D playback is excellent.

The Bad No 3D glasses are included, and they cost $99 each. Low-level shadow detail is crushed. With the 3D upgrades, the Epson 3020 could be a better option.

The Bottom Line If you want a huge, good-looking image for a little money, few come close to the BenQ W1070 projector."

Owning a OPPO it's never overkill


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

The benq hands down. The 8350 is much better than 3020 if you had to go with an Epson.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I enjoy my Epson 3010 but I don't think I'll ever skip out on a DLP again. If it were me, I'd probably go the BenQ route.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

mechman said:


> I enjoy my Epson 3010 but I don't think I'll ever skip out on a DLP again. If it were me, I'd probably go the BenQ route.


I really wish Benq or Otoma would create a mid range device. we have budget models and then $4k models... they really need to try and compete with Epson and Panny in the mid range $2500 with lens shift etc... they could make a killing


----------



## dougri (Apr 1, 2009)

Mike Edwards said:


> I really wish Benq or Otoma would create a mid range device. we have budget models and then $4k models... they really need to try and compete with Epson and Panny in the mid range $2500 with lens shift etc... they could make a killing


Are those $4k models selling for $4k, or retailing for $4k? I got a demo unit Runco LS-1 (retail $4k) for ~$500 with under 800hrs on it, and would be interested to know what they actually sell for NIB (Magnolia carries them, so should not be too hard to find out what the lowest you could get one for NIB would be). Excellent picture, but no 3D… (that's why I got the w1080st


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

dougri said:


> Are those $4k models selling for $4k, or retailing for $4k? I got a demo unit Runco LS-1 (retail $4k) for ~$500 with under 800hrs on it, and would be interested to know what they actually sell for NIB (Magnolia carries them, so should not be too hard to find out what the lowest you could get one for NIB would be). Excellent picture, but no 3D… (that's why I got the w1080st


magnolia sells them for around retail.. they're mostly price locked by the Mfg.. if you call in to authorized retailers you can get a decent discount. I got a JVC RS-46 today for $2900 vs. the $3495 every retailer sells them at face value for.


----------



## dougri (Apr 1, 2009)

Upon reflection, this thread depresses me. If market pressures and a mature product have not significantly reduced the price of quality DLP 1080p projectors, there is little hope I will be able to afford a better DLP than my LS-1 any time soon. Sure, I'd like 4k, but the prospect of better colors is even more of an attraction for me. Any prospect of a 1080p projector with the the non-4k improvements that HDMI2.0 supports?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

dougri said:


> Upon reflection, this thread depresses me. If market pressures and a mature product have not significantly reduced the price of quality DLP 1080p projectors, there is little hope I will be able to afford a better DLP than my LS-1 any time soon. Sure, I'd like 4k, but the prospect of better colors is even more of an attraction for me. Any prospect of a 1080p projector with the the non-4k improvements that HDMI2.0 supports?


Its more like dlp stopped maturing about five years ago. LCD and lcos is where all the maturing is being done at. With the ridiculous price u got your runco for I doubt you'll find any improvement shy of the $3000 + range


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi guys. Just venturing into my first ht. Similar to Chris, Will be fully dedicated dark room. 9 feet wide and back seating position 13-14 feet. ( ceiling at 8 feet). Hoping u guys could give me some direction of a projector that will suit the throw distance if ceiling mounted at approx 12 feet from what I am thinking will be a 92-100" screen??
Have looked at the benq 1070 and is comfortable in price range. Would be happy to go up to about $2K. I have read a lot about epsons but the model numbers in Australia are diff to those being discussed in the threads. Cheers in advance


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Sorry in advance if this is posted in the wrong place. Should I have started a new thread? Cheers


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

well we have almost the same room measures - I have a 100" screen , trow distance 13" ceiling at 7" and seating position at 9" . Now my Epson 8350 is ceiling mounted since it's a LCD and have lens shift ( H+V) wile the Benq it's only vertical , meaning that limits placement . 

The best option , as per projectorcentral trow calculation on the Benq is for a 100" screen its between 8' 4" to 10' 11" wile on a Epson is between 9' 9" to 20' 10" on a 120" , huge difference right . 

But the price on the Benq it's really competitive compared to other 3D PJ's but it doesn't include glasses .If you consider a Epson the best option will be the 5030UB but at this price there is several units that can be considered .

Reviews of the Benq and Epson .

Epson 

BenQ


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

cowboyofclubs said:


> Sorry in advance if this is posted in the wrong place. Should I have started a new thread? Cheers


Yes you should so posts won't be mixed up with 2 different people.


----------



## Ftoast (Nov 21, 2013)

I think the "Con: 3D glasses aren't included" bit is kind of silly. It's DLPlink 3D, the glasses are available at $12 a pair.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Almadacr said:


> Taken from Cnet .
> 
> "The Good The BenQ W1070 offers very good picture quality for the price, including respectable black levels and excellent color accuracy. 3D playback is excellent.
> 
> ...


There are several on eBay that are around $50 or so that work nicely. I bought some and I love them. Someone asked me the other day which ones they were but I have no idea as eBay has since removed the ad specs from my account.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Ftoast said:


> I think the "Con: 3D glasses aren't included" bit is kind of silly. It's DLPlink 3D, the glasses are available at $12 a pair.


Link to those prices ????? That would be useful for users that are considering the BenQ .



ellisr63 said:


> There are several on eBay that are around $50 or so that work nicely. I bought some and I love them. Someone asked me the other day which ones they were but I have no idea as eBay has since removed the ad specs from my account.


Yeah there are several aftermarket glasses that work . I remember someone buying on ebay for his Sony TV and worked perfectly i think that amazon is a safe place to buy them :T .


----------



## Ftoast (Nov 21, 2013)

Almadacr said:


> Link to those prices ????? That would be useful for users that are considering the BenQ.


I'll see if I can dig up the link. They have been really well-behaved so far too. Otherwise I know a ton of people seem to use the $20-30 Sainsonic universal dlp-link glasses from Amazon.


----------



## Ftoast (Nov 21, 2013)

Think I found it.. They look just like mine, same price, same name "G-15", and mine also took forever to ship from China. They are fantastic glasses for my DLP LG and they don't lose sync even in broad daylight! They should work with almost any DLP-link 3D projector. 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5..._Internet_Media_Streamers&hash=item1c3e45c2dd


----------



## TheaterAdviceGuy (May 3, 2014)

I agree the 8350 is a better projector. I have a lot of experience with Epson projectors and they are way out of convergence on any of the "higher end" ones if you want to call it that. Furthermore if you need anything I live in Mckinney. Look up Theater Advice


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

TheaterAdviceGuy said:


> I agree the 8350 is a better projector. I have a lot of experience with Epson projectors and they are way out of convergence on any of the "higher end" ones if you want to call it that. Furthermore if you need anything I live in Mckinney. Look up Theater Advice


convergence can be adjusted with the higher 50x0 models.


----------



## TheaterAdviceGuy (May 3, 2014)

I am aware. But no projector should need that much work out of the box. Those Epson's are overpriced junk. And calibrating it doesn't really help anyway and sometimes makes it worse. They are OK at best


----------

